# Meet my family dog and cat (pictures)



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Let me introduce you to the furry side of my family. I have a dog named Jasmine that is Amstaff mix and a mixed breed tabby mix cat named Bella. 






Bella thinks herself as the queen and expects everyone to dote upon her and be her incompetant slaves. She is also lazy and goes NUTS over catnip. Bella loves to lay by the fire and tell us stories, even if at two in the morning. She is a great burglar too she has stolen jerky, catnip, tissue paper, chicken of the sea(lol) but she is a great cat.






Jasmine is a bug eyed dog with only two modes hyper speed or dead to the world (shown here) she is playful and tries to play with the cat, I bet YOU can see how bad that usually goes. She sleeps at the foot of my bed every night like a little gaurdian angel. <3


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

That's a nice cat, I think the name suits her for some reason. I've also got a "pet" cat that loves ordering its human slaves around... cats.

And what's an Amstaff, lol.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I can understand the hyper speed. I have a whippet mix named Nitrous and she has three speeds. In this order: Hyper, sleeping, couch potato.
Nioh is a Border Collie mix and she's not even as hyper until I get her on a walk. Then she goes into herding mode.
Your animals are beautiful. <3 Thanks for sharing. :3!


----------



## androvjones (Apr 20, 2012)

You have very cute cat I love your cat. Your dogs images are also good and looks naughty. I also have one cat in my house. She is always play with my child. And recently I also adopt a rat. He is look good.


----------

